# Wedding Photos!



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 20, 2007)

Gottfried (formerking) and I were married on Saturday, January 13 in Cleveland. It was simple and wonderful. I told everyone to wear what they want and be comfortable. All four of my nieces participated in the ceremony. Unfortunately, none of Gottfried's family were able to come from Germany, but we have video to send them soon.

Here is the first batch of photos from yet another Dim Chat success story!

Love the proud aunt goofy expression on my face.. I was _this close _to bawling.






More of the ceremony...





After the ceremony...





Waiting.. and waiting for dinner to be served... I was starting to worry the guests were getting restless.





Doing what we do best..  





Dancing after dinner (and more making out)...





The cake! It not only looked good but was yummy too.


----------



## SummerG (Jan 20, 2007)

You made the most RADIANT of brides! Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 20, 2007)

That looks very sweet. I wish you both many healthy and happy years together! 
 :wubu:


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 20, 2007)

awwww how sweet..so romantic :blush: 

Congratulations to you both :wubu: 

kisses, :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 20, 2007)

Congratulations to you both, on your fine day.


----------



## wistful (Jan 20, 2007)

Congrats!!You looked beautiful. I love your dress as I'm a huge fan of non-traditional wedding dresses and the shade you chose is just so pretty. I'm also in complete awe of how you matched your dress with that amazing looking cake!


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 20, 2007)

Aww, you both look so happy! It looked like such a fun and happy day for you both! Congrats!


----------



## GPL (Jan 20, 2007)

Congrats you both!!
You two look really happy together.

GPL.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 20, 2007)

This just makes me kvell! You look so gorgeous, TFG. And happy. Love the flower in your hair.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jan 20, 2007)

Congrats to you both! Everything looked absolutely beautiful in the photos, thank you for sharing.

Enjoy your new life together!

Brenda


----------



## Friday (Jan 20, 2007)

Honey, you're always radiant but my oh my, your man's smile lights him up. Guess we know what the power supply for the smile is.

Congrats!


----------



## herin (Jan 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness! That is so wonderful. The way you two look at each other is just beautiful. I know it's still early in the morning, but this thread has made my day!! Congratulations and many happy years together.


----------



## Ruffie (Jan 20, 2007)

21 years as a wedding photographer and I still love weddings and romance. Best of luck to you with the future and may your best day of the past be the worst day of your future.
RuthAKA RUFFIE


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jan 20, 2007)

Congratulations! You looks so wonderful! The two of you are look so, great together!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 20, 2007)

The photographs are beautiful Laura. Congratulations again and thanks for sharing your special day with us


----------



## runningman (Jan 20, 2007)

Congratulations to you both. You look lovely. Here's to a long and happy future together.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 20, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful pics. Congratulations, and I wish you many years of happiness.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 20, 2007)

Squeeeee!!  I am squealing I'm so excited for the both of you. Yay Laura and Gottfried! Stupendous! :wubu:


----------



## GoddessNoir (Jan 20, 2007)

A BIG congratulations to you both! You make a great looking couple. Sending lots of love your way.


----------



## jamie (Jan 20, 2007)

Beautiful...congratulations and lots of wishes for what I am sure will be a happily ever after..


----------



## Carrie (Jan 20, 2007)

Crying here. I'm just unspeakably happy for both of you. Laura, you looked absolutely beautiful, and Gottfried incredibly handsome, of course. And both of you head over heels in love! Thank you so much for sharing these.


----------



## Butterbelly (Jan 20, 2007)

Congratulations to both of you. Laura, you look absolutely gorgeous in the pictures...such a beautiful friend. I'm so happy for the two of you. Best of luck in the future.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jan 20, 2007)

You and Him make a very Beautiful Couple... Congrats!


----------



## GoddessPatty (Jan 20, 2007)

Awwwwwwww Laura, congrats to you both darlin!!! May you both be blessed with a lifetime of love and happiness always!!!

Goddess Patty


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 20, 2007)

Very nice pictures. You both look so happy! Congratulations, and many years of wedded bliss!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 20, 2007)

Sandie is right - you both look incredibly happy!

And in love :wubu: 

Congratulations to both of you! And a lifetime of happiness.


----------



## Tina (Jan 20, 2007)

Lovely, wonderful pictures, Laura and Gottfried! I'm so happy for you both. :wubu: 

Eric and I will be following you in about four months -- almost to the day! Somehow, Dimensions has a real way of putting people together, doesn't it?


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 20, 2007)

Wow. Tina, you're right. There are lots of Dimensions love connections happening lately. TFG and Formerking, Congratulations! You are both positively glowing!


PS: Love the cake.


----------



## -X- (Jan 20, 2007)

Congratulations! Nice to see non-traditional dress when I get a chance, you look beautiful!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 20, 2007)

Looks like that was one beautiful ceremony with great memories to last a lifetime  

Congratulations


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 20, 2007)

I saw this very early this morning before I headed to bed, but was so tired I forgot to comment!

I'm so happy for you guys, you look elated and he looks the same - it's a wonderful thing, and just the beginning of a long and loving journey. 

Congrats to you both and thank you so much for sharing pictures with us... if you get more, add on!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 20, 2007)

Laura, you're as gorgeous as my own bride of 17 years (well, almost!  ) - though I've never seen her more beautiful that this very afternoon, dressed in sweats and an apron, taking over the soup making COMPLETELY. I didn't even have to chop onions. I hope you guys will have many moments such as this. Once the wedding cake is gone, you still need to have soup.

By the way, Ho Ho is not now, nor has ever been, as good looking as Gottfried. You can congratulate him on his catch! Guess he had the right bait.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jan 20, 2007)

Sigh.:wubu: 
I just love true romance... what lovely photos and a great love story! Thanks for sharing your special day! The cake and dress look yummy!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 20, 2007)

Congratulations! :bounce:
I love this kind of good news... :happy:
Nice pics! Thanks for sharing! :bow:


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jan 20, 2007)

*Lang may yer lumb reek...*
it's a Scots blessing - it means "Long may your chimney smoke"

Congratulations to you both! and omg what a great cake!


----------



## gregjigga5 (Jan 20, 2007)

Congratulations to a truly beautiful couple. May your marriage be exceptionally long and exceptionally strong!


----------



## Tarella (Jan 20, 2007)

Loved, loved, loved the photos. Thanks so much for sharing your special day. You both looked awesome. Amazing cake as well!! Congratulations yet again. May all your dreams come true together.

Tara


----------



## cosulivan84 (Jan 20, 2007)

congratulations. You both look so happy. And you looked stunning i love the dress your wearing. My fav photo is the one in black and white though with the red flowers very beautiful.


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 20, 2007)

Congratulations. You both look great, and very happy. many happy years together. May all your dreams as a couple come true.


----------



## toni (Jan 20, 2007)

I love weddings! Congratulations, you looked BEAUTIFUL! :smitten:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 20, 2007)

Congratulations.... lovely photos! Much luck and happiness to you both!


----------



## Littleghost (Jan 20, 2007)

Everything/one looks marvelous, especially the cake. Many happy wishes!


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jan 20, 2007)

Congratulations! You both look very happy, as well you should be! 

Thanks for sharing your joy with the rest of us!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 21, 2007)

One more congrats, and you two look great in the photos!


----------



## mejix (Jan 21, 2007)

_once again congratulations and many many blessings!
~_


*


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 21, 2007)

Congratulations to you both! Laura, you look stunning in those pics...thanks for sharing


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 21, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 21, 2007)

....   .....


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 21, 2007)

mossystate said:


> ....   .....



Yay! Thanks for the smiles.. thanks everyone for the beautiful comments and good wishes. 

This place makes my heart swell and puts a smile on my face. :wubu:


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jan 21, 2007)

You guys look great, congratulations and best wishes!!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow! You just look stunning!

FYI, I don't plan on wearing white either. Glad I'm not the only one.

Congrats! 

Oh, and I'll tell you what my grandmother told me about the first child... Did you know that while most babies take nine months, the first one can come at any time after the wedding?  Just fair that SOMEONE warns you.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jan 22, 2007)

Congratulations !!!!!!! You make such a sweet looking couple and you are a lovely bride!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wedding hugs and kisses, Kara


----------



## Tad (Jan 22, 2007)

You looked great! (OK, you look great in all the pictures I've seen of you, but even more so in these ones). I'm SOOOOOOO happy for the two of you--rarely have I known of a more deserving couple.

-Ed


----------



## abluesman (Jan 22, 2007)

You look simply stunning, Laura. Congrats to you both. True love really is a most wonderful thing, isn't it?


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 22, 2007)

just another congrats and best wishes for a lifetime of happiness!


----------



## moonvine (Jan 22, 2007)

Such lovely photos - congratulations!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jan 22, 2007)

Mahzeltov! Mahzeltov!

Thank you for sharing the lovely pictures of your special day.


----------



## Jes (Jan 22, 2007)

I certainly hope you 2 registered at lots of furniture stores.


----------



## calauria (Jan 22, 2007)

Awwwww, you looks so beautiful!! Love the dress!! You're such a handsome couple!!!


----------



## Jane (Jan 22, 2007)

I am so happy for you both!!!!!


----------



## DebbieBBW (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats to you both! You look so beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing and best wishes!:wubu:


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 23, 2007)

Laura, having known you as long as we have, I want to say congratulations and wish you and your lucky husband many, many years of happiness and love!

_Amor vincit omnia!_

- Mr. and Mrs. Snackbar


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jan 23, 2007)

*Potete ripartire un corso della vita di amore*

_
May you share a lifetime of love..._


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 23, 2007)

Awww...such nice pics!

My biggest congratulations to you both!


Dennis


----------



## TallFatSue (Jan 30, 2007)

What a wonderful couple! It does my heart proud to see another lovely fat woman happily married to a great guy. If you are even half as happy as Art & I have been for almost a quarter-century, you'll find it highly skewed in the direction of wedded bliss. We wish you all the best.

And of course another happy side benefit is that the best form of fat activism is simply to set a good example, and we have here another terrific fat role model.


----------

